# Long Beach



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi All, 

I'm currently in Long Beach a few mid-week days every week for work and looking to get in on some group rides. I have heard of one every Tuesday and Thursday at 7:00am that leaves from Tri Pacific, but I have a daily conference call that I have to be on at 7:30am, so no can do. 

Is there a good place online to find rides? Or does anyone know of any mid day rides? I looked a bit and saw some others, but all were in the morning. 

Thanks in advance. 

Chive On
Brandon


----------



## jcooper90 (Sep 11, 2013)

Not really a mid week rider usually - but I did sign up for the Rapha Challenge - and took off the week from 12/24 - 12/31 to get some bigger rides in every day......

If you need someone to ride with - i'm looking to get 40-60 miles in per day from long beach (traffic circle area) everyday from Xmas eve to NY Eve....(would love a longer day in there somewhere too)


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you for the reply! I won't be back down in LB till the Monday after Christmas, but would love to try to get out with you. I'll be honest and say that I haven't been on my bike for about two months (work and the time change have killed me), so 40-60 a day will probably kill me. But I can maybe roll with you for 20-30 miles. I can message you when I'm back in LB and we'll see if a ride can work out.


----------



## jcooper90 (Sep 11, 2013)

Sounds good! I'm down for anything


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

I've been out for the count this week. Whole family is sick, and hoping to be on the mend next week. I should be in LB next week too.


----------

